# Unattended Campfire !



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I notice that Hurricane has a new Avatar. However, it appears to be an unattended campfire.









As all good campers know you must either extinguish the fire or add a little guy in a lawnchair







to watch over it.

Where are Hatcity and Jollymon when you need em!

Sorry couldn't resist























Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO you had me wondering about your topic! His little camper fire could turn into this...


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I hope you got a burning permit with Vern, I wish you the best, now that we know!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where is that HURRICANE avatar! The FIRE GUYS have arrived!

"FREEZE!"


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya caught me!







I guess I am not advertising fire safety very well. I got yer burn permit alright..

I just can't seem to find a avatar that is neat and cool, and the one I really liked was highjacked.

Does it help that in the interim, there is now a dude roasting a marshmallow.









KS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't see any unattended fires here.......as long you pass me one of those marshmallows.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Ha Ha ... looks good.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Funny you should bring up safety and burn permits. I am a Boardmember for the City Zoning Board of Appeals. I heard the lawyer saying that they are working on banning those portable metal fire pits for your backyard. I have a cast iron one with a lid and screen all the way around, completely contained, I use it all the time for cooking and fires, now they want to take away my enjoyment. This is how my family and neighbors get together to bond and spend time together when we can't camp.

This is a perfect example of the idiots who ruin others enjoyment. I am one of the people who repsect fire and don't abuse it, in fact when my burner is going, I have my hose there in case something goes haywire.

This goes along with the recent discussions of pet fees to pay for the idiots who don't take care of their pet doos. The idiots who dump junk into campground septics and have them close.

There are just too many idiots out there ruining the good folks ability to have enjoyment.

Down with the idiots!

Now I am done, I feel better.

New, safer avatar coming soon.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, has there been a rash of incidents requiring the FD to respond and actually extinquish these? We have an open burn prohibition here in town, but it does not apply to the "Outdoor fireplaces", and "chimilina's". I asked one of the Fire Marshall's about them, and he said they are no different then an outdoor grill under the CT Fire Code.

Why is your zoning board looking to outlaw them?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The Zoning Board doesn't outlaw them, the City council and lawyers are after it.

Some people use the burners without the screen or lid and pile it full with half cord of wood, drink into oblivian and go to bed with a blaring bon fire. These are the true idiots that ruin it for all of us.

They are also going to crack down on motorhomes in the city. Some people park their 40 foot class A's in their driveways and block the neighbors view and such. So for the 10 violators, they come up with laws to prevent it for everyone.

We have had more fire calls for turkey fryers burning down garages than for backyard burners. Some guy thought he could fire up the fryer, drop in a bird and head off to the store, well he came back to a well done bird and no garage, bonehead. At least they aren't banned, yet.

Well enough of all this, I will update my avatar to a much safer version...


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I am glad we live in the country and not the city, too many rules ect!!! Cool avatar,I am glad you didnt get fined!!!




























sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Campinout,

Funny thing about the country. My mom and dad live way out and have had a burning barrel, well, forever. She just told me they are going to ban them and any open burning in the whole County. I wonder, is a campfire considered open burning?







I would hate to think I wouldn't be able to have a campfire at their house, which is where my Outback is located.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

If that is the case, my take is wait till I get a warning, and tell them you didnt know







We will continue to be (responsible) Fire burning americans














then they will take our Suvs away.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our county has a "no burn" rule also. However the loophole around that is you call it a "wiener roast". It's a big joke. But hey! It works! Just make sure you have those hot dogs and/or marshmellows close by.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a neighbor (IDIOT) like that. She likes to burn her grass clippings, leaves, and garbage in the fire pit about 8 ft. from her house. I live downwind of her, and can't sleep with my windows open most nights. They don't just save fires for the weekend, they do it all summer.

I love my firepit, and like to use it occasionally, but she is ridiculous!

One bad apple....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Only a question

How do you roast marshmellows with a screen and a completely enclosed fire?









Will this mean another mod....build-in propane fireplace for the old outback?









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Simple you silly soul, they are little marshmallows. How else would they fit through the enclosure. sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great come back!!!!









Had a good laugh. Thanks Hurricane

Thor


----------

